# Tails-n-Wings at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
November 16, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
The weather this past week stabilized for the most part, and if you didnâ€™t know any better you might just think it was springtime, instead of fall. However, if you can believe the weather forecast, it appears as though things may cool off just a little bit around here later this weekend and next week with daily air temperatures ranging from the high 40â€™s to the low 70â€™s and with very little rain being called for. After the weekend frontal passage, the winds should become manageable again, so it would be a good time to take advantage of some great fishing conditions if you can find the time to do so.

This past week has continued to produce limits of both trout and redfish on a fairly regular basis for our Bay Flats Lodge guides and anglers. A high percentage of these fish are currently being taken by our guests who are fishing in the boat with live, or dead, natural baits. Rigging the bait 18-24 inches beneath a popping cork is typical, with the target-water being anywhere from 3-6 feet deep over mud, grass, or shell (or any combination thereof). The water temperatures have been ranging from the low to the high 70â€™s depending on the location, but water temps are certain to fall a little more this next week if we see nighttime temps drop into the high 40â€™s or low 50â€™s. These conditions could possibly push the fish into deeper water overnight, and then back onto the flats as the sun rises into the morning sky, so fishing shallow areas that are adjacent to deeper water could become a key factor for your success.

Wading anglers this past week have had a lot of fun catching trout, reds, and even flounder on a mixed selection of artificial baits. Some of the smaller top water baits - Super Spook Junior and Skitter Walk Junior - have produced both trout and redfish first thing in the morning before sunrise and just afterwards. After sunrise, plastics are taking the place of the top waters and can generally be depended upon to locate the bite. Another effective bait that has come into play for wading anglers in this cooler weather has been some of the more popular suspending baits like the Corky and the FatBoy, and even some of the shallow and deep running MirrOlure hard baits.

A key component to make note of right now, regardless of whether youâ€™re fishing in the boat or wade fishing in the water, is the importance of locating active bait in an area prior to spending a lot of unnecessary time in any one place. Since the water will continue getting cooler this month and next, the fish will begin looking for meals to gorge themselves with as they prepare for colder conditions. As we discussed earlier, nighttime may place the fish in deeper water, but as the morning sun begins to shine upon neighboring shallows, the fish will look to warm themselves - this includes baitfish, as well as the trout and the redfish. Shallow water warms faster than deep water, and this provides some immediate comfort for the fish, even if it might only be a degree or two warmer than their overnight resting place. If you can find active bait in the shallows above a mud or grass flat first thing in the morning, your chances of getting into the trout and reds grow exponentially as a direct result. Just food for thought! Have fun out there, and be safe!






**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates:* Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*_
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________________

*The Ducks Continue to Drop In​*
Weâ€™re still seeing ducks on the bayside in good numbers on a regular basis. Naturally, our absolute best hunts have come on the tail end of the couple weak frontal passages weâ€™ve experienced since opening morning on November 4th, but we have also seen a large number of birds on warmer days as well. Daily mixed bags of Redheads and Widgeon, along with a great number of Pintail, Bluebill, and Teal have been common. Weâ€™re looking forward to some more good hunts early next week following this weekendâ€™s anticipated cold front. Stay tuned, as weâ€™ll be back with next weekâ€™s results before you know it!

Whether youâ€™re an avid duck hunter who has never had the opportunity of hunting the Texas coast, or if you have never duck hunted, but would like to get started under the supervision of some of the finest professional guides available, consider Bay Flats Lodge for your next duck hunting or Blast & Cast adventure. Excellent accommodations, great food, and good duck hunting and fishing will only help to build fond memories that will last a lifetime!

*RATES:* Duck Hunting and Blast & Castâ€¦
â€¢ Half-Day AM or PM Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $410 / per person
â€¢ Full-Day Duck Hunting with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person
â€¢ Blast & Cast with Lodging and Meals $580 / per person (plus bait, if used)
â€¢ Duck Hunt without Lodging and Meals $255 /per person 4 person minimum
â€¢ Hunting parties of less than 3 hunters are charged $105.00 for each hunter less than 3.
â€¢ Rent Simms Waders $35
â€¢ Rent Simms Boots only $20
â€¢ Rent Shotgun $65 per day
â€¢ Black Cloud 12 gauge shells $24 per box

*DATES:* The 2017-18 Duck Season (Texas South Zone)â€¦
The first-half of this yearâ€™s Texas South Zone duck season is November 4, 2017, through November 26, 2017. The second-half of the season opens on December 9, 2017, and will run through January 28, 2018.






________________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€​*
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_____________________________________________________________________________

*Itâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦​*
Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






_____________________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 79F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High near 80F. SW winds shifting to NW at 15 to 25 mph.
*Sunday 0 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and some clouds. High 68F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Rain showers early with overcast skies later in the day. High 69F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 74F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected on Friday. Drier conditions expected Friday. A cold front will move through the middle Texas coastal waters Saturday afternoon and evening, with strong offshore flow anticipated behind it. Small craft advisories will likely become necessary Saturday night and Sunday. Onshore flow will resume on Monday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 73.9 degrees
Matagorda Bay 73.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

*Pic 17*

Pic 17


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/Stuff-Your-Stockings-This-Season-with-Fin-N-Fowl-at-Bay-Flats-Lodge.html?soid=1101784698002&aid=hghblOK5jgk&boost=2ea040da-506c-4239-973b-142a64920bdb


----------

